# Pulse News ICS: Wheres the stack widget?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm currently running the beta of ICS for the Droid x and I've discovered something that's bugging me. Pulse, my favorite news app, doesn't have a stack widget. This really bugs me because I've watched a demo from February of this year that showed pulse with such a widget. Hoping someone can clarify this for me.

Also, if pulse doesn't have a stack widget r there any good RSS aggregating apps that do? I've tried taptu and I have an issue with the fact that the only way to organize feeds is to completely merge them together there's no way to just set them up in categories like pulse can with its different pages. I like pulses way because I get every story from each source while still lowering the clutter by organizing them into different pages. So I want pulses organizing style and taptus widget. Any app out there like that?


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

There's wizz by snow bee who made colorize widgets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Trying to bump this back up so I can get more info. Hope that doesn't offend anybody, but I'm scouring the entire internet for any sign of that elusive Pulse widget. There is literally a video demo of pulse with such a widget from February 2011 but it's just not here. Driving me nuts.

And I'll give wizz a look, thanks.


----------



## spoken (Oct 17, 2011)

Could the video been of the Taptu stack widget?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

No it was definitely for pulse. I just found another article about it, if you scroll down and go through the slideshow you can see on slide 6 a news stack widget that is clearly not taptu. This drives me crazy. I love the stack widget, but I feel the in-app interface of pulse (with its five pages for categorizing feeds) is better than the interface of Taptu. Still on a quest to find my answers.


----------

